# VLC - Add Music Library?



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Trying to figure out how to do this, found a way to add single files, but that would take years.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 23, 2009)

http://wiki.videolan.org/Media_Library That help?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Took a bit of figuring out, whoever wrote that must have had a Mac, but I got it. Now to try and figure away to sync my music to my Creative MP3 player with this.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 25, 2009)

bumperino, anyone know how to use VLC to sync music to my MP3 player? Tried googling it, but all that comes up is info about how audio/video gets out of sync :/


----------

